# Carbonation Drops In 330ml Bottles



## Punchus (30/11/11)

Hi all

This is my first post so be gentle.

I recently purchased my first homebrew kit from The Brewers Den in Boronia and it came with 375ml carbonation tablets.

I had a look at this Post and it seems to say that these tablets "should" not create hand grenades.

However, will this impact the taste of my beer?


----------



## Rowy (30/11/11)

Punchus said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is my first post so be gentle.
> 
> ...




Mate I use em and they haven't seemed to make a difference but I'm pretty new to brewing myself. Most of these blokes bulk prime so they might have some different ideas. I just find it easy to drop a couple of the drops in my tallies and I'm set.


----------



## Punchus (30/11/11)

Rowy said:


> Mate I use em and they haven't seemed to make a difference but I'm pretty new to brewing myself. Most of these blokes bulk prime so they might have some different ideas. I just find it easy to drop a couple of the drops in my tallies and I'm set.


.
Thanks Rowy. 

I will give it a go and see what happens. As long as they stay in one piece I will be happy


----------



## XavierZ (1/12/11)

I just capped 6x 330ml bottles of my Jawa APA with one of those carb drops in each.
I'll let you know the outcome on New Years Day!


----------



## yum beer (1/12/11)

i use a mix of carb drops and bulk priming.
Carb drops in a 330ml bottle will give a high amount of carbonation, which you can get away with in a lager but I find generally they come out a little fizzy.
By weight they are about 1/4 too much sugar for what you want.
I have in my earlier days cut them in half and used them and got reasonable results, though can be going the too little carb side of things.
I once bulk primed a batch with 50 carb drops(instead of 60 at 1 per bottle) in a second fv and bottled from that, worked out fine.

But really the best-and cheapest- way is bulk priming, I now use 1 cup of dexrose dissolved in 500ml water and put into 2nd fv and racked onto that.
If you dont have a 2nd fv you can add this dex/water to your fermenter and stir gently prior to bottling but can lead to unsettling the yeast cake or
uneven mixing.

Get a 2nd fv or cube or water can from Bunnings or repco/auto pro...youll get your money back in saving on carb drops after 3-4 batches.

There are plenty of calculators for working out how much dex to use....generally 120-160gm depending on style.


----------



## Silo Ted (1/12/11)

Punchus, welcome. Youll be overcarbing to mant styles, but its not bottle-bomb territory by any stretch. As mentioned, look into bulk priming down the tracks if youre not using 375/750ml bottles. 

And bravo on doing some searching for yourself, instead of lazily relying on others to guide you through every little step. Theres a ton of info on these forums, and of course people here for when you do get stuck. 

Brew strong, bro.


----------



## Punchus (1/12/11)

Thanks everyone.

I think my preference was to bulk prime but I got a bag of the drops so I figured why not use them. Another $30 or so for a second fermentor is money well spent I think. 

So the question now is can I boil up the carbonation drops before the bulk prime? Or is this a waste of time and should I just buy some dextrose or such?


----------

